# The second store space



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well, better finish the first first lol. The first place rents for 550.00 on a years lease, plus I would have to pay for building taxes 98.00 per month and building insurance about 50.00 per month totaling 700.00 plus utilities (have to call to see price for those).

The second place is one block from the first, also a historic building but in much better condition. No little living space but there is a place I could make one. It used to be a frame and gallery store. Pretty building but still needs considerable work. This one is horse shoe shaped with two front doors and one side entrance. Between the two front doors there is another door that leads to the leased apartments upstairs. This one is 800.00 total per month.

The third and last place we checked out was 550.00 per month total and it is a retail space on a busy corner (Montana and Park Streets with stop light) Needs some minimal work and painting. Has a half bath and a small back room that could be made into a studio apt or some such. This is the one that DH likes because it would be the least amount of work ie. requires no vision or creativity lol. I am really leaning toward the first but am not in any kind of hurry at this time. Tourist season does not start till the end of May 2010 so lots of time to get fixed up. Just window shopping right now....and dreaming. Thanks for letting me ramble. Will see if I can remember how to upload a photo or two. Sisterpine


----------

